

A long-lost text by Archimedes shows that he had begun to discover the principles of calculus - brett
http://blog.sciencenews.org/mathtrek/2007/10/a_prayer_for_archimedes.html

======
DaniFong
I really wish they provided a translation or something. These popular math
articles are rarely any good :-/

